# Staying near Calais



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

If I had a quid for every time this subject came up it would pay for a ferry crossing every year. So many times one is hanging around there waiting for a ferry or a vet and I've been meaning to pass this on for the last 3 months but keep forgetting but I've just come upon the leaflet again which has prompted this post.

So go to Site des 2 Caps and read all about it. Just click on the various menu items. It's all in French but I know someone there must speak English as the leaflet is in our own fair language.

I'd love to say I'd been there but we got this info from the owner when we were parked nearby. All I can say is, unlike the rest of the Pas de Calais, the scenery is magnificent.

Two other points of interest:-

They have WiFi plus they can store your van from 35 Euros per month. Perhaps someone could make a visit and report back.

Cheers from a rainy, miserable Cornwall

Ian


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Intersting*

Hello,

Looks very interesting €5 for 24 hours.

Reading through, I cannot understand why such an important post has been left lying around unanswered for a nearly a whole week!.

Come on folks, are we all asleep?

Sheltered storage for a Motorhome 6m €30 month. Our Local Storage place want £22 a week to store one outside!.

They even have a link to MotorHomeFacts on the forum link!

Trev.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Calais and environs*

Ciao tutti,
a veru useful find and information. 
thanks.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I have tried to Translate it but it sounds muddled
But here goes:-
The Farm of l' Clock develops a concept innovating for l' reception of the motor homes on the great national site of the 2 courses. In activity of diversification, on a farm of 160 hectares dedicated to l' openfield, in a d' spirit; company adapted to l' evolution of the situation and answering economic opportunities, we arranged a true structure d' specific reception for the itinerant tourists in campingcar. The Farm of l' Clock Marie and Dominique HAMY Firm of l' Clock 1615 route d' ausques 62179 TARDINGHEN Such/Fax: 03 21 83 30 34 Mobile: 06 80 14 25 40 [email protected] Firm Opened, 18 and April 19, 2009 Well to make and let say…. The Farm of l' Clock develops a concept innovating for l' reception of the motor homes on the great national site of the 2 courses. In activity of diversification, on a farm of 160 hectares dedicated to l' openfield, in a d' spirit; company adapted to l' evolution of the situation and answering economic opportunities, we arranged a true structure d' specific reception for the itinerant tourists in campingcar. Ministry of l' Agriculture: diversification of the agricultural activities You lay out d' a garage adapted to the gauge of the motor homes, d' a service area to the farm and several natural surfaces of rest arranged on the communes of Tardinghen and Wissant, opened all l' year, 24:00/24:00, in self-service. - Service Garage and Area: " Firm of l' horloge" GPS Lat. 50° 51' 46" NR Length. 1 38' 57" E opening 01/07/2006. - Three natural Surfaces of parking: 1) " The Fleur of Champs" for a panoramic sight on the site. GPS Lat. 50° 51' 24" NR Length. 1° 39' 05" E opening 01/08/2005. 2) " Fund of Sombres" for randonner towards the White Cape Nose or the Mount of Couple GPS Lat. 50° 53' 36" NR Length. 1° 41' 24" E opening spring 2007. 3) " Courtil of l' Horloge" to observe nature, the roe-deers, hares, pheasants…. GPS Lat. 50° 51' 46" NR Length. 1° 38' 57" E On the natural surfaces of rest, the routes are empierrés and the enherbés parkings. L' access is done by D940 or the littoral by-pass A16, left 36, then D238, Wissant direction. The farm of l' clock is located on the secondary road 249, to 1,6 km of the center village. Station on the ground of your choice, l' owner (E) will pass in the evening. This s' realization; registered within the framework of the strategy of retreat of the carparks of the most significant sectors wanted by the Steering committee of l' Operation Great Site. L' landscape installation of the natural surfaces of rest was carried out in convention with the Regional natural park of the Capes and Marais d' Opal, within the framework of the programme of reconquest of the rural landscapes. 2400 shrubs d' local gasolines, of gauge 60/90 cm, were planted during l' winter 2005-2006 to constitute with l' future a coherent unit, a continuity in the landscape. Since 1997, six conventions were signed between the Regional natural park and the Farm of l' clock: - Landscape Integration of the buildings d' exploitation. - Anti-erosive Hedges. - Restoration d' a pond. - Landscape Integration of the parking spaces of campingcars. - Consolidation of banks. - This year, addition d' a band timbered with the Wild flower to protect the campingcars from the wind d' oue There is l' space, j' …


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Im sure the site is in a few aires books and the camperstop also under tardinghen


----------



## Beetee (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi all.
Stopped here twice in March...arriving and departing via the tunnel. Very quiet and convenient with great views. The farmer/owner is extremely friendly but does not speak English. Only 3euros for services and put money in the letterbox if no-one around.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I think I've found it on Google Earth (transferred to Maps for easier reference).

>> See here <<

Huge barn. Two tone roof as in photo on their website.

Must be the place. :? 

GPS for the entrance to the lane leading to the barn.
50.861688
1.648134

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Thanks very much for your replies. I really thought this would be of great interest but when no replies came in I must admit I became a bit disillusioned and made a mental note to stop posting.

Perhaps you guys have restored my faith?

Ian

PS If Campersop has it the GPS is wrong, as I was looking for their site when I met the farmer.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Im sorry we missed you teemyob went through all the unanswered postings last night and did a great job
I dont know how they get missed but sometimes they do.
Please join in the forum. :lol: :lol:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

He appears to be be quite an entrepreneurial farmer!...

We already have an entry in our database for one of the owners field, or aire privee at 'La Fleur Des Champs'.....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4308

It looks very much like the main aire with all the servicing facilities is at 'La Ferme De L'Horloge (mentioned in the link above) and he also appears to have 2 other fields in the vicinity which he lists as 'Aires privee' at..

'Le Fond De Sombre' & 'Le Contil De L'Horloge'.

Pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Let's hope he starts a trend Pete.   

Dave


----------

